# ACME AC59B Meat Grinder



## fished (Jun 27, 2012)

Has anyone used this grinder?  Any review would be helpful.  Academy has it on clearance for $50.00.

Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 27, 2012)

What link do you have to show what you are interested in? I did a google search and it just comes back to SMF...JJ


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 27, 2012)

Yea I looked on Academy website and they don't show any Acme brands.


----------



## fished (Jun 27, 2012)

There wasn't any link.  Academy has one on the shelf.  Regular price $99, clearance price $50.  I wasn't able to anything on the web about it.


----------

